

How I improved my Hacker News experience - flinner
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJBX4pazbBw

======
derekalden
It allows me to see in detail exactly what the short subject is referencing
without having to click through and then hit back. I can hover over each link
and quickly visually browse one right after the other.

------
nadocrew
Interesting tool

